# Worms?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Unless you can actually see the worms in the poop the only way to be sure is by a fecal sample being brought into the vet. There are a few symptoms like never gaining weight and a big bloated pot belly, but those could also be signs of other illnesses.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Monomni said:


> Besides going to the vet, is there any way to tell if a dog has worms??
> I'm going to give my foster toy poodle a dewormer, but I can't help wondering if he has any little "issues" now...


Hi
I foster poodles also. WE have #40 at present. I make it a practice to deworm everyone who comes for foster care. IF there is paperwork with proof of deworming, we re do the dewormer in 10 days. Initial dewormer kills worms, 10 days later kills the eggs. Most dogs dont' have proof, so that is why It is usually a given procedure. My dogs ahve never had worms from a visitor, ever! 
Symptoms are excessive scooting, worms in the poop, runny or slightly bloody poops (irritation from worms, not to be confused with BLOOD, which is never a reason to not see the vet.), rice like granuals around the anus, they are sticky. (these are tape worm segments)

PREVENION: deworming, Don't let them sniff poops everywhere, if possible. You never know if you have a poop eater....
FOOD DISHES: always serve food in stainless steel or ceramic. These can be put in dishwasher. Use a fresh bowl EVERY meal, so as not to cross contaminate. ( I have a good many bowls and purchase at thrift shops/good will.) GOOD LUCK


----------

